# Fab News!



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-1242856/Our-little-miracles-Twin-boys-couple-spent-25-years-100-000-trying-conceive.html


----------



## purplejr (May 20, 2009)

Great news but have you read the response from "Stef"?


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

awwwwwwwww


----------



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

Hiya

That old chestnut about adoption, that the mail readers wheel out. 
Lovely end to an epic journey and 2 absolute cute little boys. Cant believe my huge 3 month old looked like them 11 weels ago!!

Jane D


----------



## Sue74 (Feb 26, 2009)

Just read this article what an inspiration, just shows never give up on your dream............................................


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

fabulous!  how lovely


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

It brought tears to my eyes. Must be soul destroying having to go through it that long xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

*deliberately avoids the "responses".* 


What a lovely story. (from the Daily Mail?  Shocked much!)

Congratulations to them both. 

C~x


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Think they were quite brave 2b open bout the donor part unlike a lot of celebrities who hav twins at advanced age.berniex


----------

